# Donatello's Growth Over Time



## DreadHeadMomma (Jan 11, 2012)

I've seen a couple posts like this and thought it was a wonderful idea to keep track of the my little one growing.

12/16/2011
Taken the day we brought him home. I hadn't bought a scale yet so I'm not sure how much he weighted then. I hated that the woman at the shop marked him like that. I'm so glad I got the X's off of him.






01/06/2012
2" 67g
His coloring has changed so much since we brought him home. He is so much brighter and so much more active now


----------



## Jacob (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks Great, Im Excited To See How Much Weights Its Gain In A Month


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DesertGrandma (Jan 11, 2012)

Cute little girl/guy


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 11, 2012)

Very cute little one...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 11, 2012)

Great idea! I look forward to seeing updates!

He has alreay gotten some nice new growth


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (Jan 13, 2012)

01/13/2012
2" 73g
Gained 6g this week


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 13, 2012)

He is such a cutie!


----------



## JensenEmpire (Jan 13, 2012)

My sulcata seems to be getting darker as he gets older. I wonder what causes the color change?


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (Jan 13, 2012)

JensenEmpire said:


> My sulcata seems to be getting darker as he gets older. I wonder what causes the color change?



I've noticed that in other people's pictures too. I think mine has actually lightened up a little since I got him. Either that or his color is just coming out more now that he's in a better environment (his cage at the pet store was horrible. He was in a tank with 4 other sulcatas and a water dragon. No uvb light at all and no water.) I wonder if he's gonna get darker as he grows as well.


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (Jan 20, 2012)

1/20/2012
2 1/2" 76g 
Gained 3g this week.

Fresh out of his morning soak


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (Feb 3, 2012)

2/3/2012
2 1/2" 87g

I forgot to post last week but he was around 78g last Friday. He's gained 11g in the last two weeks. He's starting to get really friendly. He's never really been too shy, but now when I walk up to the cage he comes walking to the front. He also comes when I talk to him. I know he's just expecting food, but I still love it 

Morning soak 





Breakfast


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (Feb 10, 2012)

02/10/2012
3" 92g

He decided to have fun and get all muddy today  He's almost clean again....for now.





Exploring the bathroom counter. He was full of energy today.





I think he was trying to tell me he was done with the photo shoot.


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (Feb 24, 2012)

02/24/2012
3" 108g
Finally broke 100g this week 

My muddy boy...


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome pics!


----------



## ada caro (Feb 24, 2012)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 20, 2012)

How is little Donatello these days?


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (May 22, 2012)

I just realized it's been a while since I've been on here. Donatello is going great. I swear, I love my little guy more and more as time goes by. He's just a doll. He's now 7 months old (I can't believe it's almost been a year). 

We moved into a new house last month and we're right around the corner from my mom. We had a small cookout last weekend and it was so nice outside I decided to take him over with us. She has 3 dogs (one of which being a Saint Bernard), plus my puppy so it was major babysit the tortoise time. We eventually through together a little brick enclosure for over there so I didn't have to walk step by step behind him the entire time. 











Those were taken the 16th of this month and he weighed in at 197g. He's such a steady grower. I finally got around to ordering some Mazuri and he loves it. I give it to him a couple times a week with some hay mixed in. I figured it was a good way to get him used to eating hay and he doesn't seem to mind one bit. 

We took my son to the zoo today and, of course, I lingered around the tortoises for way longer than my 4 year old wanted to put up with. They have 2 Aldabras and they are so gorgeous. I keep trying to convince the hubby that I just have to have one (along with a vulture, but that's a whole different argument...lol) but he keeps insisting that we have to wait for a bigger yard (which sadly, we do) so I settled for a stuffed one in the gift shop. He will do for now.





His name is Koopa. 





I also fell in love with this little one. Sooo freakin' adorable


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 24, 2012)

Wow he is getting so big!!! He looks so good!!!!! That little turtle at the end of your post is so stikin cute!!!!

Ps your little guy is so smooth! I'm happy I got shorty to start to smooth out. I posted updates on him. He looks totally different now.


----------

